# OFFICIAL MEN'S OLYMPIC HOCKEY THREAD



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Feb 2014)

Big upsets today in the Olympics

Slovenia beating Slovakia 3-1 and Switzerland beating Czech Republic 1-0.  The tournament is looking like it's going to be ultra competitive.  Canada plays Finland tomorrow and that should give us a good litmus test of where the boys are at.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Feb 2014)

It was nice to see Carter with a hat trick.

Now Sid has to get on track. He has to open it up a bit and show everyone why he is the best in the world.

Martin St Louis has been a pleasant surprise - kinda like the corporal - or Captain - you can depend on to get stuff done!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Feb 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> It was nice to see Carter with a hat trick.
> 
> Now Sid has to get on track. He has to open it up a bit and show everyone why he is the best in the world.
> 
> Martin St Louis has been a pleasant surprise - kinda like the corporal - or Captain - you can depend on to get stuff done!



I am very happy with St Louis so far.  Like I said though, the real test will be when Canada plays the Finland tomorrow.  Both teams will have had two games to warm up and TBH Canada had the easiest pool compared to other teams.  

The games have been very even, every team is competing, right now the Swiss are my darkhorse team to have the potential to win a medal.  They don't score a lot but they have solid defense and elite goaltending.  Hiller will steal games for them.

It pisses me off when I am hearing every day someone else call for NHL players to be pulled from the Olympics.  Professional Hockey at the Olympics is a notch above anything the NHL puts out and it's awesome seeing the best players in the world play each other.  I wish the NHL would get more behind the international game.


----------



## Goose15 (15 Feb 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> The games have been very even, every team is competing, right now the Swiss are my darkhorse team to have the potential to win a medal.  They don't score a lot but they have solid defense and elite goaltending.  Hiller will steal games for them.


Which I am very pleased about. It is excellent to see the rest of the world's game improving as it has. It is great for the sport and the Games themselves. 



			
				RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> It pisses me off when I am hearing every day someone else call for NHL players to be pulled from Sochi.  Professional Hockey at the Olympics is a notch above anything the NHL puts out and it's awesome seeing the best players in the world play each other.  I wish the NHL would get more behind the international game.



I agree for sure, seeing the best in the world face-off is what the Olympics is all about! The NHL needs to realize that the Olympics not only leads to more international players of the game of hockey but it can actually grow its fan base.

Also I can honestly say if the NHL pulls its players from the Olympics at any time in the future: I will NOT be watching ANY games, as it will no longer be a competition of the best in the world. Hockey would just be a competition of the best of the rest.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Feb 2014)

I not so fondly remember the Soviet domination by the Red Army hockey team and how they constantly whipped North America prior to the NHL players being allowed to compete internationally. 
We do not want to go down that road again. Its bad enough Ovechkin and Malkin are there, never mind 11 other clones of them.


----------



## Goose15 (15 Feb 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I not so fondly remember the Soviet domination by the Red Army hockey team and how they constantly whipped North America prior to the NHL players being allowed to compete internationally.
> We do not want to go down that road again. Its bad enough Ovechkin and Malkin are there, never mind 11 other clones of them.



I am lucky enough to have missed that particular period. I definitely have no interest in witnessing it in my generation. Especially, as it's not a true representation of the real best of the best international competition that the Olympics are supposed to be.


----------



## lestock (17 Feb 2014)

Don Cherry said that he believes that this is last Olympics for NHL players since the owners, (spit on floor a la Corner Gas) can't afford to have their rinks sit empty. As well, he said that the only reason they caved this year is because notable non North American born players, (eg. Ovechkin) said they were going anyway.
To his credit, Don said that he would like to see the NHLers play, but he understood where the owners, (see above) were coming from.


Happy 80th Don


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Feb 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> It pisses me off when I am hearing every day someone else call for NHL players to be pulled from the Olympics.  Professional Hockey at the Olympics is a notch above anything the NHL puts out and it's awesome seeing the best players in the world play each other.  I wish the NHL would get more behind the international game.



I agree that this is top-notch hockey.  But professional athletes have, in my opinion, no place in the Olympics.  The Olympics now are about $ and nothing else.  Fortius, etc etc have gone by the wayside.  

The Olympics ought to be about the hero, the national hero.  Think "Eddie the Eagle" in 1988.  I haven't got a clue who won the ski jump that year, but Eddie the Eagle gave it his all and the people loved him for it.  Another group: the Jamaican bobsled team.  They went on to further fame via Hollywood.  

Having said all this, I say: "Bring back the Canada Cup!"  *That* was an international showcase of the best of the best of hockey that the world has ever seen.  Better than Canada/USSR in 1972.

Edit to add: other international events, such as the Spengler Cup, the World Juniors, etc, are also top-notch events.  Yes, the old USSR dominated with their "amateur" members of the Red Army.  I'm certain that in that timeframe, Canada could have recruited from its CF ranks to form a team that could have competed at that level.  Of course, they would no longer be Vandoos in Germany, but they would still have formed one hell of a team.   >


----------



## Transporter (17 Feb 2014)

Babcock is over-coaching them. Can't expect a stable full of thoroughbreds to win races when you keeping pulling on the reins. They don't know what they're supposed to be doing when they're out there. Just let them play... like team USA. And they're going to have to shorten their bench in the big games.


----------



## lestock (19 Feb 2014)

2-1 for Finland over Russia at the end of the 1st period. Yikes!


----------



## lestock (19 Feb 2014)

Russia is gone...Finland is in. Ovechkin, Malkin et al straight to the gulag


----------



## Remius (19 Feb 2014)

Wow.  Good for Finland.  They've been playing very well so far.  This will be a huge disapointment for Russia.  They had big expectations.


----------



## Goose15 (19 Feb 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Wow.  Good for Finland.  They've been playing very well so far.  This will be a huge disapointment for Russia.  They had big expectations.



Very pleased! The Fins are my 2nd choice, behind Canada of course ;D  

To make it perfect, let's have USA lose too!


----------



## Remius (19 Feb 2014)

It's hard not to root for a team that has been showing that much heart.


----------



## Goose15 (19 Feb 2014)

Wow, 1-1 after 1. Latvians are showing they belong here, good for them.


----------



## lestock (19 Feb 2014)

CANADA WINS 2-1


----------



## dimsum (19 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Wow, 1-1 after 1. Latvians are showing they belong here, good for them.



Their goalie stopped 52 of 54 shots.  Part of me (a small part) almost wanted Latvia to win, but I'm chalking that to still being half-asleep when the game finished at 5am local   :nod:


----------



## Goose15 (19 Feb 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Their goalie stopped 52 of 54 shots.  Part of me (a small part) almost wanted Latvia to win, but I'm chalking that to still being half-asleep when the game finished at 5am local   :nod:



Haha, I actually had the same feeling. They put their heart and souls into that game and had a great overall tournament. I guess I could try and blame it on lack of sleep from all the late night Olympics  :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2014)

lestock said:
			
		

> Russia is gone...Finland is in. Ovechkin, Malkin et al straight to the gulag


you mean they are Maple Leafs now?

Yikes.....


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Feb 2014)

I gotta say, I'm nervous going into the semis against USA. Kessel and JvR have been lighting it up and we've been struggling to score. First Finland now Latvia?


----------



## krustyrl (19 Feb 2014)

Using the old cliche being hard to get pumped for a game Vs Latvia, their goaltender as dehydrated as he was, was in top form and held them in this game. The US will be a hard fought game of players whom play alike. Hope it doesn't turn into a TJ Oshie shootout thriller but either way it will be a close game hopefully. 
With Tavares out, it hurts but one player doesn't make the team and maybe Crosby can get into full game mode. I'd like to see Jamie Benn open 'er up. Looking forward to it.
GO   GO.!!


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Feb 2014)

Off that point, the goaltending this year has been absolutely phenomenal, both men's and women's hockey.


----------



## Goose15 (19 Feb 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I gotta say, I'm nervous going into the semis against USA. Kessel and JvR have been lighting it up and we've been struggling to score. First Finland now Latvia?



I do not belive you are giving Finland the credit they deserve. They won Bronze in Vancouver and Silver in Turin. I understand the feeling about Latvia but they played a great game and their goalie played amazing. I do not believe that either of these games are cause for alarm.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Feb 2014)

> I do not belive you are giving Finland the credit they deserve.



I totally respect Finland as a great hockey team, with incredible goaltending depth, but Latvia's goalie is an AHL goalie and most of their skaters aren't even in the AHL, against Canada, which has a team made up of all top tier NHLers, it's a little concerning.


----------



## lestock (20 Feb 2014)

Tavares is out for the rest of the NHL season with a torn MCL. Yet to decide on surgery. Islanders will miss him


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2014)

lestock said:
			
		

> Tavares is out for the rest of the NHL season with a torn MCL. Yet to decide on surgery. Islanders will miss him



Looked like an accident too, but the guy hit him kneecap to side of the knee. Not much protection there, so his MCL probably just popped. Shame to see such a talented player out for the season. Boy do I know how much knee injuries suck.


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

Haha James Duthie, what a guy! 
"I have a prediction: it will be Scandinavia vs North America for Gold." :rofl: This guy should get a raise!


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Feb 2014)

Congrat's to Canada's Women's Hockey team winning gold :'(
US women had to settle for first losers. :-\


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2014)

Got to admit, I don't have a great feeling about today's game, the US are pretty damn strong.


----------



## Remius (21 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Looked like an accident too, but the guy hit him kneecap to side of the knee. Not much protection there, so his MCL probably just popped. Shame to see such a talented player out for the season. Boy do I know how much knee injuries suck.



This sort of thing is the ammunition that NHL owners will use to stop sending their players over for the Olympics.


----------



## acen (21 Feb 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> This sort of thing is the ammunition that NHL owners will use to stop sending their players over for the Olympics.



This was my first thought upon hearing this, especially with a franchise player such as Tavares.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (21 Feb 2014)

I don't know if you guys have already heard, but the GM of the Islanders already issued a statement condemning the IIHF and Olympic committee for exactly that. I believe he said something about how the IIHF should be reimbursing the Islanders season tickets holders.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I don't know if you guys have already heard, but the GM of the Islanders already issued a statement condemning the IIHF and Olympic committee for exactly that. I believe he said something about how the IIHF should be reimbursing the Islanders season tickets holders.



That's just plain effin' stupid.  What if all the professional soccer and rugby players stopped competing in their respective World Cups based on this idea?  Nobody holds a gun to the players heads to put on their nation's shirt, perhaps the players should be the ones to reimburse the fans.  Both ideas are equally stupid.


----------



## Remius (21 Feb 2014)

I don't think he was seriously thinking that they should reimburse season ticket holders.  it was just something he said out of frustration.

Owners and teams lose revenue during the olympics and pay millions for their players who, if they come back injured, are useless to them.

While I want to see my country's best players compete, I understand why owners and the NHL would want to forbid their players to go over.  The players want to go, but the owners aren't so keen.  I'm willing to bet that Bettman will cave to owner pressure.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Feb 2014)

Just a suggestion, but maybe the Olympics needs true amateurs....those who have never signed a pro contract.
I never have....


----------



## lestock (21 Feb 2014)

Florida Panthers sent only x2 players, Barkov and Kopecky, and both of them are bunged up. Zuccarello from the Rangers and Zetterberg from Detroit (granted, he started the Olympics hurt), probably will not start back in their NHL homes after the break 
All these injuries gives ammo to owners who are against Olympic participation.
Thankfully, memories are short, and 2018 South Korea is a long way off.

Cheers


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Feb 2014)

We MUST win this game!







 :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2014)

Quick update - 1-0 for the Canadians after 2 periods of play.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2014)

Holy shit, that was a pinchy game!!


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Feb 2014)

For a 1-0 game the guys played pretty relaxed, never panicked and did what they had to do.


----------



## lestock (21 Feb 2014)

1-0 Canada WINS! Alfredson from Team Sweden said earlier that this was the match-up he had hoped for....be careful what you wished for!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Feb 2014)

ha, slowly the office wheels begin to churn again, the downtown slowed to a crawl during the game.


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2014)

We're on EX; I now know how many people you can cram around an iphone streaming the game in assorted levels of standing, squatting and kneeling so that they can all see the damn screen.  LOTS.  More than 1 phone streaming too.  I took an elbow to the head when it finally ticked down.  Alas, they won't let me out of the EX let alone for the rest of the season due to my 'hockey' injury.


----------



## Tibbson (21 Feb 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> I don't think he was seriously thinking that they should reimburse season ticket holders.  it was just something he said out of frustration.
> 
> Owners and teams lose revenue during the olympics and pay millions for their players who, if they come back injured, are useless to them.
> 
> While I want to see my country's best players compete, I understand why owners and the NHL would want to forbid their players to go over.  The players want to go, but the owners aren't so keen.  I'm willing to bet that Bettman will cave to owner pressure.



Do they _really_ lose millions are have they lost sight of the long term benefits of having their players showcased to the rest of the world in Olympic level hockey?  I'm sure, in the long run, they are gaining both in domestic fans and international fans and players who work just that much harder to make it to the NHL.


----------



## Remius (21 Feb 2014)

Yep. Some do.  2 weeks of no revenue in their stadiums.  No revenue from advertising.  How much do you think Tavares is worth? He's still going to be making his money but will not be playing for the rest of the season and might end up costing his team even more if they don't get to or get far in the playoffs.  Playoff games are worth a lot.  

So yeah.

Edit to add: his contract is 5.5 million this year.  Factor in how many games he will now miss, not counting the medical support he will be gaining and the lost revenue (potentially) from the playoffs and re org they will need to do.  That's how much the islanders are out.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Yep. Some do.  2 weeks of no revenue in their stadiums.  No revenue from advertising.  How much do you think Tavares is worth? He's still going to be making his money but will not be playing for the rest of the season and might end up costing his team even more if they don't get to or get far in the playoffs.  Playoff games are worth a lot.
> 
> So yeah.
> 
> Edit to add: his contract is 5.5 million this year.  Factor in how many games he will now miss, not counting the medical support he will be gaining and the lost revenue (potentially) from the playoffs and re org they will need to do.  That's how much the islanders are out.



That comes under the heading of "hazards of the Job", don't you think?  If the fans are only showing up for 2 or 3 players on a team, I'd say said team has bigger problems.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (21 Feb 2014)

Fun fact: for $22 you can sit behind the bench at an Islanders game. For $50 you can coach the team for a period.


----------



## Tibbson (21 Feb 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Fun fact: for $22 you can sit behind the bench at an Islanders game. For $50 you can coach the team for a period.



For the league minimum you can sign a contract and sit ON the bench at an Islanders game too.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Feb 2014)

Stanley Cups won in the past 25 years: New York Islanders 4, Toronto Maple Leafs 0


----------



## Remius (21 Feb 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That comes under the heading of "hazards of the Job", don't you think?  If the fans are only showing up for 2 or 3 players on a team, I'd say said team has bigger problems.



No it isn't. Olympic hockey is not in the contract.  The NHL does not have to release their players but they did. This time.  They only decided on that 8 months ago.  They will be reviewing it again.  And they will cite these types of injuries as a reason not to.  It was a risk to send them.  For some the risk doesn't pay off.  Team owners could care less about the Olympics. I'm sure the owners of American teams aren't thrilled with releasing their Canadian or Russian players. Same with Canadian owners releasing their American or European players. No return on any of that and risk losing them to injuries with no compensation.

They might have bigger problems but this just compounds those issues.


We can argue all we want but the owners will petition to keep their players out of the Olympics.  The players will petition to play as they see Olympic gold as on par or better than a Stanley cup.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Feb 2014)

Garth Snow should be more worried about him having to repay season ticket holders after he's built a team that's 13 points out of the playoffs where no one wants to play.

These players have insurance on their contracts, and on LTIR the team isn't on the hook for very much of a salary after the insurance kicks in. Yes its a hit to them back home, but when most players indicate they'd leave to go play in the Olympics anyways, I think we have our answer. Injuries happen. Its a sport on slippery ice with sharp blades of steel, carbon fiber sticks and where people are actively encouraged to hit each other. Could have easily have happened in practice back in the US.


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Garth Snow should be more worried about him having to repay season ticket holders after he's built a team that's 13 points out of the playoffs where no one wants to play.
> 
> These players have insurance on their contracts, and on LTIR the team isn't on the hook for very much of a salary after the insurance kicks in. Yes its a hit to them back home, but when most players indicate they'd leave to go play in the Olympics anyways, I think we have our answer. Injuries happen. Its a sport on slippery ice with sharp blades of steel, carbon fiber sticks and where people are actively encouraged to hit each other. Could have easily have happened in practice back in the US.



:goodpost:

Agree with all of that.


----------



## lestock (22 Feb 2014)

5-0 Finland over USA? A very public demonstration of wheels falling off.
hopefully not a sign of Europeans teaching North Americans how to play on 'Big Ice'

Cheers


----------



## Quirky (22 Feb 2014)

lestock said:
			
		

> 5-0 Finland over USA? A very public demonstration of wheels falling off.
> hopefully not a sign of Europeans teaching North Americans how to play on 'Big Ice'
> 
> Cheers



Canada would have played with the same passion if they were in the Bronze game. It has nothing to do with "teaching N/A's how to play on big ice", the US just didn't care plain and simple. After Kane missed the penalty shot and Finland scored within 11 seconds it was over. No none wants to play for 3rd, especially for a team like the US who had higher expectations.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Feb 2014)

Sat down to watch the Bronze medal game but the US team didn't show up.... :facepalm: ;D


----------



## lestock (22 Feb 2014)

I don't think I can agree with the premiss that The US didn't care to be bothered to play for third and therefore settled for fourth and no medal. I think they got their asses handed to them.


----------



## Tibbson (22 Feb 2014)

lestock said:
			
		

> I don't think I can agree with the premiss that The US didn't care to be bothered to play for third and therefore settled for fourth and no medal. I think they got their asses handed to them.



Well, it seems even the US players themselves agree that they didn't play to win.

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Olympics/2014Sochi/Hockey/2014/02/22/21488731.html

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1969919-olympic-hockey-2014-what-went-wrong-for-team-usa?utm_source=cnn.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_c4


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Feb 2014)

Canada destroyed the US team mentally and physically with their game yesterday. They weren't used to playing at such a high pace. Finland came out to play, and showed they wanted the game more. Canada could have beat the US 5-0 if Quick/US defense played like they did against the Finns.


----------



## lestock (22 Feb 2014)

Maybe if I presided over that train wreck, I might say "I didn't even want your stupid medal", or "nothing in my wardrobe goes with Bronze anyway". But I'm pretty sure my pre-game story would have been different.

Cheers


----------



## kratz (22 Feb 2014)

Piping Hockey Stations:

I thought this video clip with CBC.ca was a good one.


----------



## dimsum (22 Feb 2014)

It's obviously more optics to the fans than anything else, especially if both teams have already signed off on the folks involved.  I'm certain that they will be very professional (and probably even more so because of this fact) but still, I'm sure some SWE fans are scratching their heads right now.

http://olympics.cbc.ca/news/article/peter-forsberg-swedish-media-upset-canadians-selected-ref-men-hockey-final.html


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2014)

Can we please have the mods add a poll to the thread 


TOEWS SCORES!!! WhhhoooHooooo


"Should the Sochi goal-posts be awarded the Order of Canada after the Olympics?"


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2014)

With a bit of humour from Twitter:


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2014)

And this update from CP


> And Canada goes up 3-0. Chris Kunitz. Screened shot after Swedish giveaway.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Feb 2014)

Safe to say, job well done Team Canada....


----------



## AirDet (23 Feb 2014)

3 nothing!!!!!  :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## AirDet (23 Feb 2014)

I think we'll have to have some meatballs smothered in Maple syrup for lunch  ;D


----------



## RedcapCrusader (23 Feb 2014)

The deal is sealed. The Olympic Gold remains in Canada for another 4 years.


----------



## AirDet (23 Feb 2014)

Just remember Sweden, silver is the colour of the first loser. Just kidding. That was an awesome series.


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2014)

Gold for Patrice Bergeron. Silver for Loui Eriksson. Bronze for Tuukka Rask. WhhhooooHoooooo!!


Bruins sweep the podium!!   ;D


----------



## Username1900 (23 Feb 2014)

Congratulations Canada.


----------



## Scott (23 Feb 2014)

As one of my workmates so eloquently put it: IT'S OUR FUCKIN' GAME!


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2014)

Congrats from the PM:


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement congratulating the Canadian Men’s Hockey Team, whose exceptional performance was rewarded with a gold medal at the 2014 Olympic Winter Games:
> 
> “On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to offer my sincere congratulations to our men’s Olympic hockey team on achieving the gold medal at the Sochi Winter Games. Today’s exciting victory by this exceptional group of players has demonstrated once again that hockey truly is Canada’s game. The passion and dedication shown by our team throughout this gruelling competition have inspired Canadians from coast to coast to coast, and have made us all extremely proud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Navy_Pete (23 Feb 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/hmcs-iroquois-crew-cheer-on-men-s-hockey-team-1.2547516 :cheers:


----------



## lestock (23 Feb 2014)

Just came from the Split Crow Truro. Doors opened at 0730hrs, 80+ in attendance (standing room only) Everybody had a good time. Personally would have liked to have seen the Swedes score one just so Crosby could claim two consecutive game winning goals for a Gold Medal.

Cheers


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Feb 2014)

By the end of the 2nd period it was looking pretty comfortable, the Swedes rolled over in the 3rd.  Pretty clinical display of big ice hockey.  We are pleased.


----------



## AirDet (23 Feb 2014)

I hear Ikea was forced to accept Canadian Tire money today... :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Feb 2014)

How long before Selinger  and his gang trip over each other to honour them? >


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2014)

Just getting up from my post-hockey, breakfast champagne & OJ / coffee & Bailey's, hot-tub gathering at friends'.....nap.   ;D


The way he was playing defence, I would like to have seen Shea Weber get a Silver medal for his support to the Swedes.  Also, Canada should always play short-handed; that way they don't have_ two _forwards sitting behind the Swedish goal, somehow hoping to score telekinetically from back there.

Other than _that_, it was a 'pretty clinical display of big ice hockey.'   >


*Awesome game though!!  *   


And _IF_ one were a geek, you couldn't help but enjoy Rachmaninoff's 2nd Concerto with all those pianos.    :nod:


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (23 Feb 2014)

Maybe it was the fact that I had stayed up all night playing NHL 14 in preparation for the game and as a result was far too tired to consider it exciting, but I found the game lacking in excitement. On another note, having been only watching the Oilers it's remarkable to see teams that actually know how to break out. Fascinating.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Feb 2014)

My bro in law mentioned how well Carey Price played here and not so well in Habland.

I said "but he has a team in front of him now".


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> My bro in law mentioned how well Carey Price played here and not so well in Habland.


Price was awesome throughout.  He definitely should have been the first star. 

Sucks to have been Luongo, warming the bench.


----------



## krustyrl (23 Feb 2014)

....or Subban watching from the pines.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Feb 2014)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> ....or Subban watching from the pines.



There's no way he makes that roster. He's a defensive liability on a roster built around stellar defense. Maybe sitting will teach him about the other half of the game.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There's no way he makes that roster. He's a defensive liability on a roster built around stellar defense. Maybe sitting will teach him about the other half of the game.



Plus he has a tendency to run off at the mouth at the opposition and the officials. I could see him getting two for being a mouth piece.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (23 Feb 2014)

> Sucks to have been Luongo, warming the bench.



I honestly think Lu is one of the only goaltenders that would be genuinely happy to see Price get the starting position. He's already got his medal and I think he's happy to see Canada get a new bona fide starter in Price.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Plus he has a tendency to run off at the mouth at the opposition and the officials. I could see him getting two for being a mouth piece.


And that's another thing -- WTF, having Canadian Refs?!!  Even Grapes called it; there were 1-2 dubious calls against Canada, showing they were 'unbiased' :not-again:


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And that's another thing -- WTF, having Canadian Refs?!!  Even Grapes called it; there were 1-2 dubious calls against Canada, showing they were 'unbiased' :not-again:



They were all very experienced NHL refs, so there should have been no issues with the country they were from. Better than that British chick from the Women's game.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ...so there should have been no issues with the country they were from.


Yep, I get the theory....



> Better than that British chick from the Women's game.


Absolutely agreed!   :


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2014)

Russian President Putin speaks on Olympic hockey: "Putin After Hockey Loss: 'This Must Be What an Actual Election Feels Like'."


----------

